# Alternatives to impact tape



## xreyuk (Apr 21, 2018)

Anyone recommend any alternatives to impact tape for checking strike location on irons?

Iâ€™ve heard foot spray and dry shampoo are good options?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 21, 2018)

xreyuk said:



			Anyone recommend any alternatives to impact tape for checking strike location on irons?

Iâ€™ve heard foot spray and dry shampoo are good options?
		
Click to expand...

They are.  Basically anything that comes out of a can as a dry powder and sticks to the club face, the ball then dislodges  the powder where it contacts the face.


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 21, 2018)

Foot  spray, any cheap one will do.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 21, 2018)

I had a lesson where the pro used red lipstick. Very effective.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 21, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I had a lesson where the pro used red lipstick. Very effective.
		
Click to expand...

Did he wear mascara & Wear high heels? If he did, I think I know him.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 21, 2018)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Did he wear mascara & Wear high heels? If he did, I think I know him.
		
Click to expand...

He spoke very highly of you &#128513;


----------



## Capella (Apr 21, 2018)

I use dry shampoo and it does the job beautifully.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 21, 2018)

Talcum powder or chalk spray (the puffer from tyre puncture repair kits). Masking tape. Address labels.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 21, 2018)

Tend to use talc or shoe powder although I have a plethora of impact tapes so tend to slip these on if strike feels off


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 21, 2018)

Why not just use masking tape?


----------



## Parsaregood (Apr 22, 2018)

xreyuk said:



			Anyone recommend any alternatives to impact tape for checking strike location on irons?

Iâ€™ve heard foot spray and dry shampoo are good options?
		
Click to expand...

Nice size dot with a sharpie on the ball, marks the face where struck. Or just use chalk


----------



## Hendy (Apr 23, 2018)

Never used the tape I tend to know about it if I did hit it clean. But would be something I like to try out sometime to see.  

Is the tape itself quite dear I assume.?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 23, 2018)

Hendy said:



			Never used the tape I tend to know about it if I did hit it clean. But would be something I like to try out sometime to see.  

Is the tape itself quite dear I assume.?
		
Click to expand...

The stickers are relatively cheap - https://www.amazon.co.uk/JL-Golf-club-impact-stickers/dp/B00LRETDHE/ref=cts_sp_1_vtp


----------



## Midnight (Apr 23, 2018)

Had a lesson today with Ged Walters , he used dry shampoo as a alternative.


----------

